# DHCP fails with gentoo-sources 2.6.32-r1 ralink wireless

## sirlark

Just upgraded from gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r5 to gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r1 the other night and noticed that I can no longer get a DHCP address from my wireless router. I'm using the in kernel ralink RT61 driver, and it worked perfectly with the previous kernel (2.6.31-r5). Booting back into the old kernel restores functionality. I build my own kernels, and used make oldconfig to produce the .config of the newer version. Anyone else seen this problem?

Herewith a diff -u of the two kernel config files

```
--- /boot/module-2.6.31-gentoo-r5.config   2009-12-28 12:23:57.000000000 +0200

+++ /boot/module-2.6.32-gentoo-r1.config   2009-12-29 17:13:04.000000000 +0200

@@ -1,7 +1,7 @@

 #

 # Automatically generated make config: don't edit

-# Linux kernel version: 2.6.31-gentoo-r5

-# Mon Dec 28 12:20:48 2009

+# Linux kernel version: 2.6.32-gentoo-r1

+# Tue Dec 29 17:10:19 2009

 #

 CONFIG_64BIT=y

 # CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

@@ -17,7 +17,6 @@

 CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

-CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

 CONFIG_MMU=y

 CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

@@ -35,7 +34,8 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

-CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

+CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

+CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

@@ -44,6 +44,7 @@

 CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

@@ -83,12 +84,12 @@

 #

 # RCU Subsystem

 #

-# CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set

 # CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

-CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

+CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

 # CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

+CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

+# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

 # CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

-# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

 CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

 CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

 CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

@@ -125,22 +126,21 @@

 CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

 CONFIG_SHMEM=y

 CONFIG_AIO=y

-CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

 

 #

-# Performance Counters

+# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

 #

+CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

 CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS=y

 CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

 CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

 CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

-CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS=y

 # CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

 # CONFIG_SLAB is not set

 CONFIG_SLUB=y

 # CONFIG_SLOB is not set

 # CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

-# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

 # CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

@@ -154,7 +154,7 @@

 #

 # GCOV-based kernel profiling

 #

-# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

+CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

 # CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

 CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

 CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

@@ -198,6 +198,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

 CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

 # CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

+CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

 CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

 # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

 # CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

@@ -225,6 +226,7 @@

 # CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

 # CONFIG_MPSC is not set

 # CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

+# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

 # CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

 CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

 CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

@@ -264,7 +266,6 @@

 CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

 # CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

 CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

-CONFIG_X86_NEW_MCE=y

 # CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

 CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

 CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

@@ -282,6 +283,7 @@

 CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

 # CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

 CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

+CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

@@ -306,7 +308,10 @@

 CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

 CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

+# CONFIG_KSM is not set

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

+CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

+# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

 CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

 CONFIG_MTRR=y

@@ -314,9 +319,9 @@

 CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

 CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

 CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

+CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

 # CONFIG_EFI is not set

 CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

-CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_ALL=y

 CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

 # CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

 # CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

@@ -345,10 +350,12 @@

 CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

 CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

 # CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

+CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

 CONFIG_ACPI=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

 CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

@@ -358,6 +365,7 @@

 CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

+# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

 CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

@@ -367,6 +375,7 @@

 CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

+# CONFIG_SFI is not set

 

 #

 # CPU Frequency scaling

@@ -390,7 +399,6 @@

 CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

 CONFIG_DMAR=y

 # CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON is not set

-CONFIG_DMAR_BROKEN_GFX_WA=y

 CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

 CONFIG_INTR_REMAP=y

 CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

@@ -423,6 +431,7 @@

 CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

 CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

 CONFIG_NET=y

+CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

 

 #

 # Networking options

@@ -579,6 +588,7 @@

 # CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

 # CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

 # CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

+# CONFIG_RDS is not set

 # CONFIG_TIPC is not set

 # CONFIG_ATM is not set

 # CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

@@ -624,26 +634,26 @@

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

+# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

 # CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

 CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

 CONFIG_CFG80211=y

+# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

+# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

 # CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

+CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

+CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

 # CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY is not set

 CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

 CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

 CONFIG_LIB80211=y

 # CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_MAC80211=y

-CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

-CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

-

-#

-# Rate control algorithm selection

-#

 CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

 # CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

 CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

 CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

+# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

 CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

 # CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

 # CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

@@ -660,6 +670,7 @@

 # Generic Driver Options

 #

 CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

+# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

 CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

 CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

 CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

@@ -817,6 +828,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

 CONFIG_ATA=y

 # CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

+CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

 # CONFIG_ATA_ACPI is not set

 # CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

 # CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

@@ -839,6 +851,7 @@

 # CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

@@ -866,6 +879,7 @@

 # CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

 # CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

@@ -954,16 +968,14 @@

 # CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

 # CONFIG_TLAN is not set

 # CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

+# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

 # CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

 # CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

 # CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

 # CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

 # CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

 # CONFIG_TR is not set

-

-#

-# Wireless LAN

-#

+CONFIG_WLAN=y

 # CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

 CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

 # CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

@@ -980,9 +992,7 @@

 # CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

 # CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

 # CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

-# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

-# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

-# CONFIG_AR9170_USB is not set

+# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

 # CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

 # CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

 # CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

@@ -1001,9 +1011,9 @@

 CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=y

 CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

 CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

 # CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_HERMES is not set

+# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

 

 #

 # Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

@@ -1037,6 +1047,7 @@

 # CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

 # CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

+# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

 # CONFIG_ISDN is not set

 # CONFIG_PHONE is not set

 

@@ -1062,9 +1073,13 @@

 # Input Device Drivers

 #

 CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

 CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

+# CONFIG_QT2160 is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

 # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

@@ -1076,6 +1091,7 @@

 CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

 CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

 # CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

 # CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

 # CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

 # CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

@@ -1116,6 +1132,7 @@

 # CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

 # CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

 # CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

+# CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR is not set

 

 #

 # Hardware I/O ports

@@ -1182,6 +1199,7 @@

 CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

 CONFIG_I2C=y

 CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

+CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

 CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

 CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

 CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

@@ -1210,6 +1228,11 @@

 # CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

 

 #

+# ACPI drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

+

+#

 # I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

 #

 # CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

@@ -1237,9 +1260,6 @@

 # Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

 #

 # CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

-# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

@@ -1263,6 +1283,11 @@

 # CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

 CONFIG_HWMON=y

 CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

+# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

+

+#

+# Native drivers

+#

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

@@ -1279,15 +1304,12 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

 CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

@@ -1321,6 +1343,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

@@ -1333,9 +1356,13 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

 CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

-# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

+

+#

+# ACPI drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

 CONFIG_THERMAL=y

 CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

 # CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

@@ -1356,6 +1383,7 @@

 # CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

 # CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

 # CONFIG_AB3100_CORE is not set

@@ -1440,6 +1468,7 @@

 # CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

 # CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

 # CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

+CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

 CONFIG_DRM=y

 # CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

@@ -1544,6 +1573,7 @@

 # CONFIG_LOGO is not set

 CONFIG_SOUND=y

 CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

+CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

 CONFIG_SND=y

 CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

 CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

@@ -1566,6 +1596,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

+CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

 CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

 # CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

@@ -1592,6 +1623,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

@@ -1618,6 +1650,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

 CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

 CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

+# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

@@ -1625,6 +1658,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

 CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

@@ -1664,7 +1698,6 @@

 # CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

 CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_HID=y

-# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

 

 #

@@ -1688,6 +1721,7 @@

 CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

 CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

 CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

+CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

 CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

 CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

 # CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

@@ -1742,6 +1776,7 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

 CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

 # CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

@@ -1919,6 +1954,7 @@

 # CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

 CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

+# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

 # CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

 

 #

@@ -1945,10 +1981,10 @@

 CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

 # CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

 CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

-# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT is not set

 CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

 CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

 # CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY is not set

+# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_JBD=y

 CONFIG_JBD2=y

 CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

@@ -1964,6 +2000,7 @@

 # CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

+# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

 CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

 CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

 CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

@@ -2033,8 +2070,20 @@

 # CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

-# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

-# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

+CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

+# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

+# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

+CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

+# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

+CONFIG_CIFS=y

+# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

+# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

+# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

+# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

+# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

+# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

+# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

+# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

 

 #

 # Partition Types

@@ -2042,7 +2091,7 @@

 # CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

 CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

 CONFIG_NLS=y

-CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

+CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

 CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

 # CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

 # CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

@@ -2092,6 +2141,7 @@

 # CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

 CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

 # CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

+CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS=y

 # CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

@@ -2102,6 +2152,7 @@

 CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

 CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

+# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

 # CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

 # CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

 CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

@@ -2111,7 +2162,7 @@

 CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

-CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

 CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

 # CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

 # CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

@@ -2143,6 +2194,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

+# CONFIG_INTEL_TXT is not set

 # CONFIG_IMA is not set

 CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

 

@@ -2182,30 +2234,33 @@

 #

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_FPU=m

 

 #

 # Hash modes

 #

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC=m

 

 #

 # Digest

 #

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

@@ -2217,7 +2272,7 @@

 #

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

@@ -2240,21 +2295,22 @@

 # Compression

 #

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=m

 

 #

 # Random Number Generation

 #

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=m

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

+CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

 CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

 CONFIG_KVM=y

 # CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

 CONFIG_KVM_AMD=y

-# CONFIG_KVM_TRACE is not set

 # CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

 # CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

 # CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

```

----------

## tuam

```
<snip>

+CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

<snip>

```

Fo my rt73usb, that setting was the problem. Look in menuconfig under Networking support -> Wireless -> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API and set it to off.

FF,

Daniel

----------

